# BFP cycle day 24



## lazybones

Hi, I have been stalking these boards for some time but have never posted anything. I have been TTC for 6 month now and had a miscarriage at 6 weeks in may this year.
I tested yesterday and have got a positive result on 3 pregnancy tests. I am about 3 weeks and 3 days along and nervous as it is early days yet.

I used conceive plus this cycle, did my temperatures and also made DH take maca.


----------



## stardust22

Congratulations. Healthy and Happy 9 months to you
x


----------



## lazybones

Thank you and H&H 9 months to you as well. I am trying to post a link to my bbt chart incase anyone wants to have a look but need 10 posts or so to be able to do that:dohh:


----------



## rabbitswife10

big congrats and H&H 9 months :happydance::happydance:


----------



## poppie

Congrats!!!

I am just as nervous..... lets hope we both have sticky beans :happydance:


----------



## Canadianmom4

Congratulations on your :bfp:!! :happydance:


----------



## lazybones

Thank you ladies... its lovely to able to tell someone even if it is an online community. I think everyone here is very supportive of each other


----------



## K123

Congratulations!


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations hun! :flower:


----------



## Nataliexx

Congrats :)


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## stardust22

bnb buddies are great!!! I think you all understand me far more than my friends. I cantell you all everything and you give great advice.
YAY to BNB
x


----------



## cole2009

congrats


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## medicine

Congratulations lazybones! :flower:


----------



## lazybones

Thank you everyone . I am still is shock to be honest. Did another clear blue today and it says 2-3 weeks so a bit reassuring that the pregnancy appears to be progressing ok so far. 
I hope all of us have a happy and healthy 9 mnths


----------



## v2007

Congratulations. 

Have a happy and healthy 9 months. 

V xxxx


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------

